# Opening Weekend Pics



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Heres a few pics from this past weekend.

[siteimg]2192[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2194[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2193[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2191[/siteimg]

[siteimg]2196[/siteimg]

I'll post up the info on the bands when we get it.

Let see some other pics.

:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Nice work! :wink:


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Looks like more fun then I had over the weekend


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Two banders?! No way!!! That's incredible guys...good work! :beer:


----------



## bratlabs (Mar 11, 2005)

First two that came in opening morning. I shot one and two friends of mine got the other. Ones getting the cert. and the others got the band.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Quack, I don't see that yellow lab of yours in the pics.

Does Chris still have him? How's he doing?

Nice birds by the way. My boys were a little to impatient and we didn't get any. Had one group want to come in but flared at about 60yrds.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Good job Quack. Just to let you know i hunted with PJ and his dad on Saturday and we pulled a band down as well. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JuvyPimp (Mar 1, 2005)

guy in the middle in the first pic looks like he has a 22 inch barrel on that thing 

Congrats on the bands and hunt


----------



## quackattack (Sep 27, 2003)

Springer- Yup Chris is working with him. I brought him out probably a month ago. He's got another month left of work, should be ready to go by mid october. Last time I talked to Chris he was doing great. He should be just about done with obedience soon.

Bigblackfoot- Thats what I heard. Which of you guys got the band? Congrats

Bratlabs- also congrats on the bands.

Thanks guys,
It was a weekend i'll never forget. I can't wait to get the info on the bands.
:beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm headed out tonight for an evening hunt, I'll hopefully score on some birds and have some pictures to add!!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like you guys had an awesome weekend. Good job!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

congrats on the banded birds...still waiting for my banded goose... another 5 years maybe?

you can see some of opening weekend pictures under my name in the photo album.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

We will start and the start of the morning.
Good morning!!!!
[siteimg]2181[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Heres the set up
[siteimg]2187[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

My cousin in his blind (blanket) Nathan (Nate)
[siteimg]2182[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Purepower in his blind (justin)
[siteimg]2183[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Steve in his blind trying to call the geese in :lol: 
[siteimg]2184[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Chris in Steve's blind (i think its a tent since you have to stake it down)  
[siteimg]2185[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Wheres the geese?
[siteimg]2186[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Here is all of us besides Chirs (camera shy) 6 geese we still had fun
[siteimg]2188[/siteimg]


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

There we go all of us (I really like my hat what do you guys think? not to mention my clothes I wore)
[siteimg]2190[/siteimg]


----------



## Snow Hunter (Nov 16, 2004)

Hear is a picture of our opening day this year, we limited out in about 45 minutes. It was a great way to start off the season.
[siteimg]2296[/siteimg][/img]


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

[siteimg]2299[/siteimg]


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

[siteimg]2298[/siteimg]
Can't wait to post this little guys first honker.


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

bratlabs said:


> First two that came in opening morning. I shot one and two friends of mine got the other. Ones getting the cert. and the others got the band.


Do you send in the band when you send in for the info?

Jeff Given


----------



## SDNDhtr (Apr 29, 2005)

no you just call in the number. the band is your trophy to keep!


----------



## Goose Huntin' Machine (May 8, 2005)

ohh yea, I know that! I have only shot one banded bird, a woodie. I thought for sure someone said they were not getting the information because they were keeping the band....Guess I am seeing things though..

Nice pics!!

Jeff Given


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Just curious if the blind that "PurePower" is laying in is field khaki or just mudded.....I think all of them look the same with a little mother earth plastered on the side.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

mine and purepower's are mudded.(but i don't have apic of my blind) I think it makes the blinds blend in better


----------



## Bartender66 (Mar 1, 2005)

Good hunt you guys! Thanks for posting the pix!


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Our Utah Waterfowl Opener finally came yesterday 10/01/05! We all had a good hunt. I took out a Rookie one of my brother in laws and he got his first goose, and a friend of mine got his first banded goose. Myself and another friend of mine have been training new pups (8 months old) they both got to retrieve their first goose. Once they figured out how to carry those big honkers they did really well.

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## FrozenHusker (Jul 29, 2004)

I thought I would pile on to the opening day picture fest, though I don't have any artsy poses of us with our decoys..... :roll:

Saturday 10-1
7 Hunters, 21 birds in an hour.

Sunday was not quite as good, but we still managed 13 birds and 1 band.


----------



## cheese_hunter (Sep 22, 2005)

Friday Sept 29. Door County, Wisconsin









Notice the contrast between the custom camo job on the brand new Rem870-3.5" shotgun and the caller's shiney white paws.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 30, 2002)

Snow Hunter,

Did you buy your trailer with the nose cone or did you add it afterwards? Did you notice an increase in mileage? Been thinking about getting one for my 7x16--Only got 9 MPG on my trip to Saskatchewan and was constantly in the 12-15 PSI range for my turbo boost when I should be in the 6-10 PSI range @ 70 MPH.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Thats not his trailer. It is owned by drew willemsen. If you want to learn more about it send him a PM. I beleive that he bought the trailer with the nose cone on it.


----------



## desert setter (Oct 15, 2005)

Alot of great opening pitures. I don't really get the artsy poses in wife beating tank tops though. :eyeroll:


----------

